# Cockapoo snap



## colpa110

There are quite a few threads/posts where members say 'my dog looks like your dog' so i thought it might be fun to have a game of Cockapoo snap.

So, post your pics...and let's get the game started.

Here's one of Betty...does your dog look like her??


----------



## Ali79

Aaah Betty is gorgeous. Here is a slightly darker and much scruffier Beau after digging holes on the beach last summer


----------



## colpa110

Hi Ali

I think we can call that a snap..

Who's next??


----------



## M&M's mummy

Ok me!!! 

Monty:


----------



## Ali79

colpa110 said:


> Hi Ali
> 
> I think we can call that a snap..
> 
> Who's next??


Hi Colin - this game is great and there will probably be a closer match to your gorgeous Betty but even if not a completely close match with Beau the sand definitely is


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

Great idea Colin - that photo of Betty is just adorable!!!

here's my handsome chap - and I know from last weeks meet there are a lot of 'poos who look very similar to Archie


----------



## JulesB

colpa110 said:


> There are quite a few threads/posts where members ' say me dog looks like your dog' so i thought it might be fun to have a game of Cockapoo snap.
> 
> So, post your pics...and let's get the game started.
> 
> Here's one of Betty...does your dog look like her??


I love this picture of Betty, she looks like she is laughing!!!!


----------



## lady amanda

here is Lady....


----------



## JoJo

Great game Colin ... Come on Monty needs a snap .. any blue cockapoos out there   

Think we need to call Monty black for this game of snap ...


----------



## JoJo

Could Oakley Bear snap with Monty .. what do we think ????


----------



## JoJo

Who wants to SNAP with Honey Bunny?


----------



## lady amanda

Lady could snap with Honey if I get a different shot of her....Iill have a look in my archive of photos.


----------



## JoJo

Can we find a SNAP for Picnic ??? 










Oh I like this game .. sorry for the JoJo overload


----------



## francesjl

Who can snap with Rascal ?


----------



## francesjl

And Scamp ?


----------



## JoJo

Hey Rascal could snap with Oakley Bear .. and Scamp with Monty


----------



## glitzydebs

Big time snap ....


----------



## M&M's mummy

JoJo said:


> Great game Colin ... Come on Monty needs a snap .. any blue cockapoos out there
> 
> Think we need to call Monty black for this game of snap ...


 Yes Monty and Oakley I would say snap


----------



## wellerfeller

A snap for Oakley??


----------



## JoJo

Look at this pic of Oakley Bear


----------



## colpa110

Still need an Archie snap, c'mon all your apricot owners - Mrs Hippiechick
needs you!!


----------



## Mogdog

glitzydebs said:


> Big time snap ....



PUSHCA AND BESS? 

Afraid I can't find a look-a-like pose ... or as big a picture!


----------



## colpa110

Puscha and Bess - GREAT SNAP...


----------



## Fifi

What about a snap for Gaia?


----------



## Scarlett

Archie is still looking for a snap and this is the closest picture I have to that one. She has a big wrapping paper tube in her mouth, but she is standing up and it shows her apricot colour nicely.


----------



## JulesB

francesjl said:


> Who can snap with Rascal ?





francesjl said:


> And Scamp ?


How about Betty as the tiny one for a mtaching set of three with Scamp and Rascal??


----------



## francesjl

Pushca and Scamp


----------



## francesjl

Baby Scamp and Rascal


----------



## JoJo

M&M's mummy said:


>





JoJo said:


>


Monty & Oakley SNAP


----------



## JoJo

wellerfeller said:


>





JoJo said:


>


Weller & Oakley SNAP  

Even got the same ID tags .. how cool is that


----------



## JoJo

Can we find a Honey, Archie and Picnic SNAP please


----------



## Sezra

Another SNAP with the tuxedo gang?










Daisy is a bit younger here


----------



## ali-s.j.

Here's one of Betty...does your dog look like her??










I think we win this one! What do you think?


----------



## JulesB

I'd call this a six way snap at the moment.

Who needs the Walton sextuplets (famous british family who had six girls!) when you've got this lovely six pack. Would love to see them all sat in a row in size order!!!



Sezra said:


> Another SNAP with the tuxedo gang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy is a bit younger here





Mogdog said:


> PUSHCA AND BESS?
> 
> Afraid I can't find a look-a-like pose ... or as big a picture!





JulesB said:


> How about Betty as the tiny one for a mtaching set of three with Scamp and Rascal??


----------



## JulesB

ali-s.j. said:


> Here's one of Betty...does your dog look like her??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we win this one! What do you think?


Wow are you sure your dogs haven't been cloned or separated at birth???


----------



## mandym

Scarlett said:


> Archie is still looking for a snap and this is the closest picture I have to that one. She has a big wrapping paper tube in her mouth, but she is standing up and it shows her apricot colour nicely.



How about this pic for a scarlett snap,couldnt find a standing up pic that matched though x


----------



## JoJo

Mandy what about Pyper ... she can't play, only teasing ... put her with Picnic  as multi colour SNAP poos


----------



## Ali79

ali-s.j. said:


> Here's one of Betty...does your dog look like her??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we win this one! What do you think?


Betty and Izzy definitely win the snap in the battle of the blondes


----------



## mandym

JoJo said:


> Mandy what about Pyper ... she can't play, only teasing ... put her with Picnic  as multi colour SNAP poos


Dont think there are any snaps for pyper lol xxx


----------



## lady amanda

JoJo said:


> Who wants to SNAP with Honey Bunny?













humnh....does this one work??


----------



## colpa110

ali-s.j. said:


> Here's one of Betty...does your dog look like her??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we win this one! What do you think?


Practically identical twins....


----------



## ali-s.j.

Izzy's nose is liver coloured, it doesn't show in this photo


----------



## MillieDog

Is this a snap !



Fifi said:


> What about a snap for Gaia?


----------



## Jedicrazy

Great thread Colin! 

A snap for Daisy? 

http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac4/sezrachick/IMAG0416.jpg


----------



## Rufini

We need a bit of choccie magic in here! Who is a snap for Vincent?


----------



## Bertie Brown

Could Bertie be a snap for Vincent


----------



## Rufini

Bertie Brown said:


> Could Bertie be a snap for Vincent













I think so!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

Scarlett said:


> Archie is still looking for a snap and this is the closest picture I have to that one. She has a big wrapping paper tube in her mouth, but she is standing up and it shows her apricot colour nicely.


Scarlett is sooooo cute


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

I'd pick Nacho as a snap for Archie 

And if memory serves me right, Turi's little girl looks an awful lot like Archie as a puppy?


----------



## S.Claire

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I'd pick Nacho as a snap for Archie
> 
> And if memory serves me right, Turi's little girl looks an awful lot like Archie as a puppy?


Here's the brothers from another mother (and dad)


----------



## karen55

Fab-o-licious photos...they are all gorgeous !


----------



## Tressa

Scarlett said:


> Archie is still looking for a snap and this is the closest picture I have to that one. She has a big wrapping paper tube in her mouth, but she is standing up and it shows her apricot colour nicely.


Love that apricot baby!


----------



## Sezra

Jedicrazy said:


> Great thread Colin!
> 
> A snap for Daisy?
> 
> http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac4/sezrachick/IMAG0416.jpg


Definitely a snap!


----------



## JulesB

Jedicrazy said:


> Great thread Colin!
> 
> A snap for Daisy?
> 
> http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac4/sezrachick/IMAG0416.jpg


And another one for the giant black tuxedo snap thats now at about 7!!

I so wish we could actually get all these "snaps" together in real life!!


----------



## mariag

Think we have a triple snap for Archie & Nacho with my Oakley


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick

mariag said:


> Think we have a triple snap for Archie & Nacho with my Oakley


YES!!! It's triplets    Oakley and Nacho are such handsome boys, and a real rich and deep colour as well!


----------



## katycat

Griff could be a snap for quite a few of the other cream and apricot cockapoos


----------



## katycat

and another one


----------



## Tressa

katycat said:


> Griff could be a snap for quite a few of the other cream and apricot cockapoos


Very similar to my Teddy, too


----------



## Nadhak

Waiting for Hattie to play SNAP with Treacle


----------



## Jeanie

This is TIllys snap, 
Think Honey and TIlly could make a snap, 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo

Jeanie said:


> Tilly





lady amanda said:


> Lady





JoJo said:


> Honey


Triple SNAP ... Pretty Cream Cockapoos


----------



## Donnag

Another snap for Tilly, Lady and Honey


----------



## Ali79

Maybe Beau too


----------



## Jeanie

Ha ha, they all look so alike. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo

Wow we have some stunning cream beauties on here   I like this game ..


----------

